# New to me seasoning from Goya



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Sounds wonderful.








Grilled Chicken - Recipes | Goya Foods


Pollo a la Parilla This classic grilled chicken dish unites two Caribbean traditions: grilling and good seasoning. The secret is to season both sides of the meat generously with a simple Caribbean-style spice mixture. Here, Sazón GOYA® with Coriander and Annatto, which adds brilliant color and...



www.goya.com





I can't eat MSG.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Pardon my dumb, but where does the MSG come in.
Sounds like something I might add to my seasoning concoction.

Bud


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Bud9051 said:


> Pardon my dumb, but where does the MSG come in.
> Sounds like something I might add to my seasoning concoction.
> 
> Bud


Monosodium Glutamate? It's in the seasoning you bought. It has health complications. I think Patis or anchovy fish sauce flavors similarly. I'm not being snarky, just trying to inform. It still sounds interesting. We have more Asian food here & less Caribbean. It's regional.

*Ingredients. MONOSODIUM GLUTAMATE, SALT, DEHYDRATED GARLIC, CUMIN, YELLOW 5, TRI- CALCIUM PHOSPHATE (ANTI-CAKING AGENT), CORIANDER, ANNATTO (COLOR), RED 40.*
*Sazón with Coriander & Annatto - Sazón | Goya Foods*
www.goya.com › products › sazon-with-coriander-and-an...


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Sazon? Just a seasoning mix and yes likely to contain MSG. Lots of sazon brands.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

The first ingredient is the largest in the seasoning.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

I frequently use MSG in my cooking. A little goes a long way. No surprise that a lot of seasoning blends utilize it, it does a pretty good job of accentuating flavors.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks Wooley, didn't know Sazon was a brand. Quick search and see they have a MSG free seasoning, I will have to order that to compare.
https://www.amazon.com/Marshalls-Cr...ocphy=9002665&hvtargid=pla-491505770142&psc=1

I did notice the first on that list was salt. But I'll try it. I see Walmart has several so will start there, even salt free.

Bud


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Bud9051 said:


> Thanks Wooley, didn't know Sazon was a brand. Quick search and see they have a MSG free seasoning, I will have to order that to compare.
> Amazon.com : SAZON SEASONING NO MSG : Meat Seasonings : Grocery & Gourmet Food
> 
> I did notice the first on that list was salt. But I'll try it. I see Walmart has several so will start there, even salt free.
> ...


I love cumin. I vote the second one, only you make it without salt. I think. . . since you enjoy cooking, you should develop your own. Even roast & grind the herbs & spices. 😊
Less salt. Many people can't taste spices as they grow older. I'm glad you do.









We Tested A Variety of Mortars and Pestles—Here Are Our Favorites


For grinding foods, nothing beats a good mortar and pestle. Here are our favorite models we tested—plus some history on the tool.




www.seriouseats.com


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

The cumin, coriander and annatto does to me identify it as Spanish or Mexican influence.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I use Sazon on many of my meat dishes. It adds really good flavor to a dish without an overabundance of salt and pepper.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

You can buy a box of 36 packets at walmart for 3.66 ...I use it in empanadas.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Or you can make your own if you want to cut down on the salt.





__





How to make Sazon Seasoning Spice ~ Homemade Sazon Recipe







video.search.yahoo.com





If you can’t get annatto, you can make your own...
1/4 tsp turmeric 1/2 tsp sweet paprika & a pinch of nutmeg.


----------

